# Téléchargement windows 10 echec



## COMFIRMED (26 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous je suis nouveau  . J'aimerais savoir comment télécharger Windows 10 sur mon Mac portable (Catalina 10.15.1) j'ai des échecs de téléchargement constants sous mon navigateur "Firefox". Je n'ai pas encore de screnn j'en joindrais un s il y a des réponses ce que je doute pas  merci de l'aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Janvier 2020)

Et sous safari ?


----------



## COMFIRMED (26 Janvier 2020)

Je Vais essayer :/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Janvier 2020)

Sinon, tu peux aussi passer via le terminal via cette commande:

```
curl "https://...." -o ~/Downloads/window10.iso
```

Le "https://...." est à remplacer par le lien du fichier à télécharger qui sera enregistrer dans ton répertoire de téléchargement.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2020)

COMFIRMED a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir comment télécharger Windows 10 sur mon Mac portable (Catalina 10.15.1)


Ton OS n'est pas à jour


----------



## COMFIRMED (5 Février 2020)

Merci cebon


----------



## COMFIRMED (5 Février 2020)

j'ai reussi merci de votre aide


----------

